# 만약 그가 죽었다면



## Honki

Hi.

Please look at sentence (1) below:

(1) *만약* 그가 죽었다　 면, 그는 사람이었다.　

*Question:*
In the conditional clause of sentence (1), which is used, the present tense form or the past tense form?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Honki,
As you may know already, the verb "죽다"'s past form "죽었다". In your sentence, "죽다" is used in its past tense conditional form. Hope this helps.


----------



## Honki

pcy0308 said:


> Hello Honki,
> As you may know already, the verb "죽다"'s past form "죽었다". In your sentence, "죽다" is used in its past tense conditional form. Hope this helps.


Thank you for your comment, pcy0308.

Is  "죽었다" in sentence (1) the past tense form?


----------



## pcy0308

Yes, "죽었다" is the past tense form of "죽다" or "to die", and to clarify, "죽었다면" would therefore be its conditional past. Hope this helps.


----------



## Honki

pcy0308 said:


> Yes, "죽었다" is the past tense form of "죽다" or "to die", and to clarify, "죽었다면" would therefore be its conditional past. Hope this helps.


Thank you for your comment, pcy0308.

Once again, thank you.


----------

